# Earthquake Effect on Canon Products



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/earthquake-effect-on-canon-products/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/03/earthquake-effect-on-canon-products/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Mostly Unknown

</strong>What’s going to happen with manufacturing is still pretty unknown at the moment. I think it’s safe to say we’re going to have shortages of products over the next few months. I’m not sure how “just in time” Canon is with inventory to various nations around the world, but I don’t imagine they warehouse a lot of stuff in Japan.</p>
<p>Beyond manufacturing, they have to be able to get the product out of the country. Shipping ports, airports, trains, trucks and all that are very affected by the earthquake.</p>
<p><strong>Advice?

</strong>If you really wanted something but were holding off for a better price, I’d consider picking it up before the possibility of stock issues or price increases at various retailers.</p>
<p><strong>Announcements?

</strong>All information has stopped trickling in. I am unsure for the moment if any product launches or announcements have been posponed.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>Canon Humanitarian Efforts (Canon Canada Official Statement)</strong></p>
<p>I would like to provide you with the available updates around the devastating earthquake and tsunami that hit Japan causing widespread destruction and injury.  There are a total of three Canon Inc. operational sites and five group companies located in Japan.  Unfortunately, 15 of our employees at one location were injured.  Thankfully their injuries are not life-threatening.</p>
<p>The damages to buildings and equipment vary from location to location and the supply of essential utilities (gas, water and electricity) has been negatively impacted.  The country has announced that there will be rotating black outs to assist in the relief effort in all areas.</p>
<p>The Company continues to ascertain the extent of the damages and determine the best course of action.  The impact on future production has yet to be determined and contingency plans are underway.  However, we do expect there will be some disruption in some areas.</p>
<p>We will be keeping the most up to date information posted on the canon.ca homepage under latest news for your information. We will communicate any known impacts on our business to you as they become available.  In the interim, we understand you will need to make the appropriate business decisions for your organization and we will endeavor to provide you the most up to date information possible.</p>
<p>To aid in the relief efforts, the Canon Group is making a donation of 300 million yen (approximately $3.5 million Cdn) to the Japanese Red Cross Society and other humanitarian aid organizations, and will provide supplies as needed.</p>
<p>Our thoughts are with our fellow employees and their families in Japan as well as those working abroad whose families have been impacted.  We would like to extend our thanks to those of you who have already expressed your concern for our employees at Canon.  It is very much appreciated.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## SaucyCrackers (Mar 15, 2011)

Canon is a pretty cool guy that doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## anthony11 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have to admit that I'll be leary of products made in affected facilities for a while after they resume production -- who knows what got shaken/abraded, and if the quake and/or damage spread dust around.


----------



## armando (Mar 15, 2011)

"Advice?
If you really wanted something but were holding off for a better price, Iâ€™d consider picking it up before the possibility of stock issues at various retailers."

I was holding off on for a few more months *6/7 honestly* for the 5d mk III, but I went ahead and ordered the 5d mkii while the prices is' what it is. I have to agree if Nikon prices went up, it's just a matter of time before canon does. With the parent company not operational in Japan, my guess at a business logistic's would be to hold off on any new products announcements or new products (DSLR'S) ,because I may not be able to provide the support it deserves, firmware - return's - parts (I'm not really aware how the satellite company functions - Canada & USA (please fill me in - just curious) l. I asked dell how many they had on stock they said 30.

I did my donations for the red-cross, so if you'r able to do so if you can, love u Japan's!


----------



## ronderick (Mar 16, 2011)

Some news from Taiwan:

http://www.cna.com.tw/SearchNews/doDetail.aspx?id=201103140298&q=canon

According to Canon Taiwan, while components such as CCDs do come from Japan, the majority of the factories are outside of the disaster areas. However, factors such as scheduled blackouts, factory shutdowns, and transportation issues makes it hard to grasp the entire picture. 

The company also pointed out that there's no problem with the supplies for March since there's still inventory. However, beyond that is anybody's guess.


----------



## pedro (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Earthquake Effect on myself*

I feel an effect on myself concerning product upgrades and so on. It has just turned irrelevant if ever any upgrades come out or not. I cannot think about new gear anymore, considering the loss of lifes, while reading and watching the daily news. All I can think about is that 1000's of miles east from here, there is a suffering people living in despair. But one thing I strongly become aware of these days is our tremendous fragility as human beings. We are not in control of anything. We are a feeble breed, daily depending on our triune God's grace and mercy. Regards, Peter in Switzerland. 

God bless the japanese people as a whole and especially everyone involved at Canon.


----------



## akiskev (Mar 16, 2011)

pedro said:


> I feel an effect on myself concerning product upgrades and so on. It has just turned irrelevant if ever any upgrades come out or not. I cannot think about new gear anymore, considering the loss of lifes, while reading and watching the daily news. All I can think about is that 1000's of miles east from here, there is a suffering people living in despair. But one thing I strongly become aware of these days is our tremendous fragility as human beings. We are not in control of anything. We are a feeble breed, daily depending on our triune God's grace and mercy. Regards, Peter in Switzerland.
> 
> God bless the japanese people as a whole and especially everyone involved at Canon.



If you wanna help Japan and Japanese people, you SHOULD think about upgrading your gear more frequently.


----------



## Stuart (Mar 17, 2011)

With the yen being devalued against other currencies it will be cheaper to buy japenese products (if they are available and most of the value is added in Japan). 
This could mean a mass swathe of upgrades from around the world as the equipment will become cheaper. We might all buy a 5Dmk3 and help Canon but lots of corporate taxes into the japenese ecconomy and all get new kit. Sounds too good to be true, but strong trade should help employment in japan which should help rebuilding.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 17, 2011)

anthony11 said:


> I have to admit that I'll be leary of products made in affected facilities for a while after they resume production -- who knows what got shaken/abraded, and if the quake and/or damage spread dust around.



I expect just the opposite. The factories will be cleaned, equipment checked and recalibrated, and extra QC to make sure things are going right. Lenses and cameras should be better than ever.


----------



## lol (Mar 17, 2011)

Stuart said:


> With the yen being devalued against other currencies it will be cheaper to buy japenese products (if they are available and most of the value is added in Japan).


While I don't understand the mechanisms involved, the opposite seems to have been the case. The yen has grown stronger since the earthquake that the Japanese government is looking at action to stop that happening. BBC news on the Yen strength.


----------



## endigo (Mar 21, 2011)

* Canon said late on Friday production would be
halted at all three domestic camera factories on Tuesday and at
least two of them will remain closed on Wednesday. The world's
largest maker of digital cameras said it was having difficulty
securing necessary parts.

http://af.reuters.com/article/energyOilNews/idAFL3E7EL0J720110321


----------



## booney (Apr 11, 2011)

I guess canon is ready for anything, and have taken actions thus not affecting their operations and production.


canon-waterproof camera


----------



## HughHowey (Apr 11, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> anthony11 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that I'll be leary of products made in affected facilities for a while after they resume production -- who knows what got shaken/abraded, and if the quake and/or damage spread dust around.
> ...



This is my thought as well. It's not often plants are forced to shut down, so it presents an opportunity. It isn't like the Japanese workers are just going to stay home and do nothing.

Which brings me to my next point: All the bemoaning the quality control of future products, the delays in shipping new products, the various doubts ... they ignore a very long history of extreme Japanese honor and hard work, features of a people that seems to be woven into their bones and their culture. Look at the heroic work being performed at the stricken nuclear plant. Trust me: every Japanese worker feels duty-bound to work their way out of this horrible tragedy. There is almost a military-like formality and discipline with which they attack their daily labors; there will be an entire other level now. It will be to show, not just that they can limp along, but that they will perform better than ever.

The only holdup will be the smaller components suffering from power shortages, damaged shipping facilities, and the myriad other factories the supply chain depends on. It could be a month before that sorts itself out, but every person along that chain is fighting with the same honor, the same desire to get business moving again. A pent-up demand will just increase the pressure to provide supply. I will be surprised if they aren't rolling along by June and making announcements of new products this summer.

In fact, this might mean a much better 5d3, lens, or flash unit, whatever they are working on. Prototypes don't need thousands of parts rolling in. They need hours and hours of coding, calibration, tweaking. There's no rush to push a prototype to manufacture if the plant can't keep up due to supply chain issues. That leaves nothing but time for refinement.

Combine that with the need to make a national statement of manufacturing health, and I think the next thing out of Canon will be something to amaze.

But that's just me being optimistic and hopeful, I suppose.


----------

